# Blown master salt collection



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello,
  I want to share my salt collection. They are all free blown. My favorite is the citron yellow. It is very different to the others.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice salt colllection Jennifer,pretty colors,I have some Stiegel master salts I'll send you some pictures. I hope you are feeling better today.
 What else do you collect?


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Apr 1, 2010)

Star flasks, coffin/ shoe fly flasks, Strap side flasks, un embossed colored med bottles, San Francisco druggists, Mexican glass, un embossed colored whiskeys, Black glass, blob top sodas, shot glasses,just to name a few. Kinda funny I did not realize how many things I do collect until you asked. I would love to get into collecting bitters, historical flasks, and lady's legs but they are out of my price range for the moment. The most I have spent on a bottle so far was $50 and that was for my newest soda. William & Severance, San francisco, iron pontiled. My favorite pieces though are the early utility glass, bowls, salts, pitchers, creamers, sugar bowls, stuff like that. Although those are still out of my price range so I have quite a few nice repros for now. []


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice post, great collection. I like seeing other types of glassware.  Best of luck with your future aquisitions.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Apr 1, 2010)

beautiful photos Jenn, thanx for sharing them with us.

  those make me want to get one for my
 own collection...........

 always great to see old quality glass. thanx again.

 jim


----------



## potstone (Apr 2, 2010)

You have a very nice collection!!! Great colors and good taste.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 2, 2010)

Those salts are very cool! Thanks for posting them,.....Joe


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice colors and pictures.  I like the types of glass you listed also.  If we can't buy them, maybe we will dig them someday.


----------



## glass man (Apr 14, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!! I HAVE WANTED A "BOAT" SALT IN COBALT FOR MANY YEARS. YOU HAVE A GREAT COLLECTION! THANK YOU FOR SHARING!! JAMIE


----------



## JENLUVSBOTTLES (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks so much. I am glad you guys like them. I have been collecting them for a few years. They are hard to find. When listed on e-bay correctly they can be pretty pricey. So I try to pick them up at thrift shops and antique stores.


----------

